# Case Gin



## yacorie (Feb 15, 2019)

I was in a shop the other day and saw this bottle.  I don't own any of these and the price was only $10 so I figured what the heck.  I will admit, since I don't really have any open pontil bottles - the obvious pontil mark, with extra glass, and the low price had me wondering if I am missing something.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 15, 2019)

Not a repro or a fake if that's your question.   Looks like a nice one.   I don't know the case gins well.  They don't seem to go for big $ without a seal on them, but I'd say you did exceptionally well for $10.

Jim G


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 15, 2019)

It looks good to me, I think you made a great find!  I see case gins very frequently but rarely ones this old.


----------



## yacorie (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks guys.  Glad to hear its a legit bottle.  I wasn't sure if reproductions for these exist - but figured for the price - I was fine with it.  Given that it seemed like a good price for what it was - I just didn't know what i might be missing.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice early find.  Those run about $100 in standard size with a pontil.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 16, 2019)

I would've dropped a ten on it in a heartbeat.  Nice bottle.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice bottle. Looks to be in good shape too. It would look great setting in a window.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 20, 2019)

yacorie said:


> Thanks guys.  Glad to hear its a legit bottle.  I wasn't sure if reproductions for these exist - but figured for the price - I was fine with it.  Given that it seemed like a good price for what it was - I just didn't know what i might be missing.




I've not seen a repro case gin bottle.   The problem with case gins is they were used from practically back in the 17th century up to the early 20th century.   The basic square, tall, tapered with broad shoulder form was there, even into the early abm era.  Those late ones aren't worth very much.  The pontiled ones that are much older are where there is more value.   yours is definitely an older, pontiled one.  We've had a couple of Continental bottle collectors on here in the past who could probably put an approximate age on this one.

Jim G


----------



## yacorie (Feb 20, 2019)

If there is a way to put a more refined age on it, that would be awesome


----------



## klaatu (Feb 21, 2019)

Great looking bottle & a wonderful find!


----------



## tuppence (Mar 17, 2019)

For specifics, you could go to the birthplace of your bottle and contact the Dutch bottle club De oude Flesch. their website is under construction but you may well find an answer on their facebook. https://www.facebook.com/oudeflesch/


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 24, 2019)

German or Dutch late 18th century, real early 19th. worth well over 10.00 dollars.


----------

